# 65 GTO Horn location?



## Chris Holabaugh (Jan 18, 2009)

I need the location where the horns were attached to the front of the car, someone had moved them on the last repaint.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The horns (if the car has two) bolt to the front bumper mounts, on the inboard sides. There is a bracket on the horn, and it attaches to the license-plate side of the inboard bumper mount on each side. You can look thru the bumper slot and see the horns.


----------

